# Boeselager ?



## lillianne (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, I called and spoke to the lady and she seemed knowledgable and nice. I love the looks of her dogs on her web site. 

My problem: I've read some quite negative stuff about her business and I was wondering about getting some opinions. 

I understand that I don't want to start problems for this forum, so if anyone cares to PM me with any info, I'd sure appreciate it. 

It would be a shame to make a costly mistake, but I want to be fair to the breeder. 

Thank you in advance
Lillianne T.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you have a link to their web site?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kelly is a member of this board, maybe you should go right to the source and ask her 

Pm'ing is also fine. And yes she does have very nice looking dogs


----------



## lillianne (Aug 15, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Kelly is a member of this board, maybe you should go right to the source and ask her
> 
> Pm'ing is also fine. And yes she does have very nice looking dogs



"Yes, I called and spoke to the lady and she seemed knowledgable and nice."

I didn't realize the lady was here, but I told her I would be doing some research before I made my decision. She said she was fine with that. I'm not asking for public replies - PMs will do just fine and will be treated anonymously. There is plenty of time, as neither of us is quite ready just yet.

Thanks again everyone (PMs and public)

Lillianne T.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no problem and yes pm's are just fine, I'm sure Kelly would "want" you to do your homework to make an informed decision


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I am getting a puppy from Boeselager either this fall/winter or spring. Kelly has been nothing but professional and very courteous to deal with. I know I probably drove her crazy with all of my questions. She answered them all without hesitation. She has given me updates about her dogs and I appreciate that. She really cares about her dogs and that's more than I can say about other breeders I have talked to. I know I'm really looking forward to getting a pup from her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and of course you HAVE to post pictures of that new puppy when you get him/her! congrats!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes please post pics when you get that pup! She has really nice dogs and goes above and beyond for them too ! Great person !


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

BlkCzechGSD said:


> Yes please post pics when you get that pup! She has really nice dogs and goes above and beyond for them too ! Great person !


 
Will do. We are excited about a new edition coming. Now if we can all of agree on names!

I agree about Kelly. She does goes above and beyond. She has been truly great and has earned my business. Plus I love her dogs. They are beautiful.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Im glad you will love him/her someday when I can I will get one from her too..


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Elaine said:


> Do you have a link to their web site?


Boeselager Kennels - Home Page


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes I did tell Lillianne that she can research me if she wanted ;-) I was out of the loop for a bit sorry about that. Thank you guy's for the wonderful comments, I appreciate it  I love all my dog's and the puppies that leave here Very Much!!! Sometimes it's hard for me to leave the new puppy owners alone, but I do try, honestly I do, hehe!!!! I'm always there throughout the puppies life for any questions/concerns that might pop up, etc.
Vinnie, that is actually a very old website that I had. I was paying the web designers and they wouldn't update it, so I went out and made my own website at www.boeselagerkennel.com 
 Elizabeth, I can't wait for you to get your little guy home!!!! Then you won't hardly have any time at all b/c he will keep you busy, lol!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kelly,

I just looked at your site and had a suggestion on your web design - please think about your all black background and blue and/or purple font color. Makes it very difficult to read. BTW I am running Win 7 and IE 8.0 on my PC. This would not be a color combination I would have recommended to all of my web site design and construction students when I taught at the Boston University Professional Development Center or used in the many web sites that I have designed and built. (Used to be a pro web developer and professor at BU)

Anyway, the dogs shown there are beautiful!


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

boeselager said:


> I love all my dog's and the puppies that leave here Very Much!!!


I was looking at your site and I have a question because it was not clear to me: you have puppies out of Askia @ Zavien but is not clear to me what titles do they have...are they sch trained??? thanks !


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Kelly,
> 
> I just looked at your site and had a suggestion on your web design - please think about your all black background and blue and/or purple font color. Makes it very difficult to read. BTW I am running Win 7 and IE 8.0 on my PC. This would not be a color combination I would have recommended to all of my web site design and construction students when I taught at the Boston University Professional Development Center or used in the many web sites that I have designed and built. (Used to be a pro web developer and professor at BU)


Agreed. I currently do graphic/web design and I've noticed that a lot of breeders tend to do their own pages, and the results are often hard-to-read and don't give quite as polished a look as I think they'd like. I would suggest for Kelly to perhaps move from what looks like a WYSIWYG editor to a wordpress (or other CMS) platform that's easily updatable but looks more professionally designed. If you want, Kelly, you can contact me via PM and I can give you some specific direction.

I also agree with codmaster that, professionally designed site or not, your dogs are absolutely stunning and it's clear they're well-loved and well cared for.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on my website. Didn't know that would come up, but I will look into it when I have time to do so. Also thanks for the compliments on my dogs, they are my fur coated kids and I love them all very much.
lcordova, Zavien is trained in all 3 phases of schutzhund and I do not have puppies out of Zavien and Askia yet. This is a whole other subject that I do not want to get into about titles b/c everyone has their own opinion on it.


----------



## lillianne (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to thank you all so very much for the overwhelming outpouring of support for this breeder. There were only two negatives with an invitation to visit another forum for "the truth." Once I starting reading their "truth," I realized it was the same crowd that had viciously attacked her on yet a 3rd forum. Such a shame.

I will not hesitate to recommend this breeder to all that ask. Again, thank you all.

Lillianne T.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Kelly is very nice and she will NOT cheat you. If she says she has what you are looking for i am sure that is true.
Malinda Weber
Weberhaus German Shepherds.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

boeselager said:


> lcordova, Zavien is trained in all 3 phases of schutzhund and I do not have puppies out of Zavien and Askia yet.


Thank you, regards.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

boeselager said:


> Thanks for the comments on my website. Didn't know that would come up, but I will look into it when I have time to do so. Also thanks for the compliments on my dogs, they are my fur coated kids and I love them all very much.
> lcordova, Zavien is trained in all 3 phases of schutzhund and I do not have puppies out of Zavien and Askia yet. This is a whole other subject that I do not want to get into about titles b/c everyone has their own opinion on it.


A lot of folks on here seem to think that only titled dogs should be bred (mostly it seems that is more the case in the Sch world but one also sees it in the conformation area as well).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

codmaster said:


> A lot of folks on here seem to think that only titled dogs should be bred (mostly it seems that is more the case in the Sch world but one also sees it in the conformation area as well).


If you are breeding you should be doing something with your dogs to prove they should be bred. 
I would not want to buy a GSD pup from a breeder who just has the dogs, but does nothing with them other than say that they have good recall or are good with children...
I've seen so many websites that list the dogs size as their virtue. I just don't get that, the bigger the better in these breeders minds. Size does matter, but they have it backwards.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

codmaster said:


> A lot of folks on here seem to think that only titled dogs should be bred (mostly it seems that is more the case in the Sch world but one also sees it in the conformation area as well).


Thats because they should.But this is a whole another subject.


----------

